# Heli in Alaska



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't tell you which company is best to go with, but I will advise against doing the week-long packages to the tune of $1000+ a day. For just the cost of two of those days you can buy a splitboard and assorted other gear and access a lot of the same terrain the heli skiers get to, and then buy a few days of heli drops on ala cart pricing (I know Alaska Backcountry Adventures and Rendezvous both do that). Then you're not paying for days you're not flying - and there will definitely be down days for weather. For lodging, the best thing to do is fly to Anchorage, rent an RV (there are also places over there to rent a snowmachine if you know how to ride one in this kind of terrain), and camp for free up at the Pass. You really don't need to spend $10-20K to have the time of your life up here.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

tigre said:


> I can't tell you which company is best to go with, but I will advise against doing the week-long packages to the tune of $1000+ a day. For just the cost of two of those days you can buy a splitboard and assorted other gear and access a lot of the same terrain the heli skiers get to, and then buy a few days of heli drops on ala cart pricing (I know Alaska Backcountry Adventures and Rendezvous both do that). Then you're not paying for days you're not flying - and there will definitely be down days for weather. For lodging, the best thing to do is fly to Anchorage, rent an RV (there are also places over there to rent a snowmachine if you know how to ride one in this kind of terrain), and camp for free up at the Pass. You really don't need to spend $10-20K to have the time of your life up here.


^Thanks, on the bucket list.


----------



## JaneR (Sep 22, 2011)

Sounds like good advice. I must admit I hadn't thought about getting a split board. 

I also like the idea of picking the days to heli board rather than commiting to a whole week or two and having some bad weather.

Thanks mate.


----------

